# Scottsboro Raceway circa 1970



## Fenestrationman (Oct 26, 2015)

Dear Slot Cat Lovers

I am in the process of rebuilding the Scottsboro Raceway from back in the 70's. Thunderjet era. I am looking for sources of items that were used in the original layout, such as trees (the oaks in particular), models and other things to bring this project to life, Any input would be greatly appreciated. The original magazine would be excellent. Not sure that can happen.
It has been a long time since I dabbled, but a good power system would be on my list. I have a couple of the original transformers from earlier sets.
My first set was a four lane Thunderjet my Father got for my brothers and I for Christmas in 1968.
It was my Red Ryder BB gun.

Thanks
Dan


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

Fenestrationman said:


> ...Dear Slot Cat Lovers. I am in the process of rebuilding the *Scottsboro Raceway from back in the 70's.* Thanks Dan...


Hi, Dan...


Having trouble remembering Scottsboro Raceway... Normal for me ...


Two-lane... mountainous... with a tunnel... two young boys, brothers, in the photos of it..

maybe in Boy's Life... and maybe a model*/*slot magazine, too...

*???...*

One thing I remember about my memory is, _don't trust my memory_... Just tryin'
to help in some way...

John


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

HO scale publications compiled on Scratchbuilt.com Vintage Handmade Brass Slot Car Chassis

HO Slot Car Identification and Price Guide, John A. Clark, 1995, 140 pp, full ... 1 ( 1974), Vol 2 (1977) has Scottsboro Raceway layout, Vol. ... Also track plans.

Frequently asked questions at ModelMotorist.Com


not much available, but, you are in the right place and someone will remember and help you.
might take a couple or so days.
keep checking in

welcome back


----------



## Illinislotfan (Mar 8, 2009)

Model Encyclopedia

Car Model Magazine April-Sept. 1967.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

Fenestrationman said:


> Dear Slot Cat Lovers
> I am in the process of rebuilding the Scottsboro Raceway from back in the *70's. Thunderjet era*.
> Thanks Dan


Sorry, Dan... Mis-read this as *'70, not as the '70's* and *T-Jet era* messed my brain up...

The track I was thinking of was built in the mid to late '60's, I believe...


Didn't see the name *Scottsboro* mentioned in the Racing Handbook, but there is
a 2-Lane AFX layout pictured in it... A mountainous layout, with a banked 180°
and a couple of banked Esses...

Sound like what you're looking for?...

John
.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

Illinislotfan said:


> Model Encyclopedia
> Car Model Magazine April-Sept. 1967.



Excellent, Illini... Thanks for the link, too...

I struck-out bad...

John
.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

.

Model Encyclopedia

.

http://modelmotorist.com/web-content/cm40016.jsp

.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Scottsboro Raceway was featured in a special 1967 issue called HO Model Car racing by Car Model magazine.
Many of the buildings were by Atlas and Aurora.
I was inspired by Scottsboro and began collecting building kits many years ago.
I have the AHM kit used as the Dance Hall and Britian tree kits available.
Unfortunately I no longer have any available issues of the magazine but can help you with copies for info.


----------



## Fenestrationman (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks for all of the help thus far.

Dan


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

The back color page of the issue is Scottsboro Raceway in all her glory.
The Dance Hall can be seen in upper left corner, the next 2 buildings are Atlas
Officials Stand and Entrance Building. The 2 yellow rear row buildings are Atlas
Pit Stops, Aurora Judges Stand in middle and Plasticville Pit Stop which is the most detailed down to right. I can check as I probably have most except for Atlas 
Pits.


----------



## Fenestrationman (Oct 26, 2015)

Excellent link. Got some data from the August and September issues. I have original copies of the April, May and July issues.

Thank you,

Dan


----------



## Fenestrationman (Oct 26, 2015)

I have the pits from when we built a downsized version back in the day.


----------



## Fenestrationman (Oct 26, 2015)

How do I respond to individuals on this site.

Thank you,

Dan


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Dan, click on their ID name and a pop up menu should open with an option to PM(private message) the member.
if they have already PMed you, there should be a reply option on that page.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

The member in question also needs to have elected to be contacted by email, pm or visistor page messages in their settings. :cheers2:


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Al and MFR, Thanks for your help, we have been corresponding by PM and e-mail. :cheers2:


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

A few pics:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I have just received H O model car racing magazine with the complete article about Scottsboro.
I will try to scan it and make it available


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Al,
Depending upon it's size, I could put it on the museum web site for anyone to see.

Charlie


----------



## Fenestrationman (Oct 26, 2015)

*Scottsboro*

If you can scan it, and make it available, that would be great.

Dan


----------



## RobRav (11 mo ago)

Fenestrationman said:


> Dear Slot Cat Lovers
> 
> I am in the process of rebuilding the Scottsboro Raceway from back in the 70's. Thunderjet era. I am looking for sources of items that were used in the original layout, such as trees (the oaks in particular), models and other things to bring this project to life, Any input would be greatly appreciated. The original magazine would be excellent. Not sure that can happen.
> It has been a long time since I dabbled, but a good power system would be on my list. I have a couple of the original transformers from earlier sets.
> ...


Hi Dan,
Like you, in 1967 the Scottsboro Raceway was also my fantasy layout. I have the original OLR magazine and can make its contents available, thou I realize it's 5yrs later. I'd love to know if you ever achieved you goal.
Rob (fellow slot car enthusiast) 👍🏁


----------

